
A manager’s essential guide to holding regular check-ins - dootah
https://www.muchskills.com/playbooks/check-ins
======
sdoering
While the posted article is of somewhat decent content quality, it none the
less shows what is imho wrong in today's internet. This piece was written for
the sole purpose of SEO and being shared to forums like this and it shows. It
simulates depth, while staying on a purely beginner level. It regurgitates
some facts and it feels like it had one in depth source (maybe a white paper)
that was dumbed down and augmented by some additionally googled soundbites.

For example while it talks about employee engagement it never defines the
exact meaning. While it quotes some Gallup stats on how said engagement rose
for companies initiating some measures it fails to exactly describe the change
(before and after state).

And so on. In the end it is nothing but advertising dressed up as content.

[Edit] And, just realized, it was posted without stating the affiliation of
the poster to the advertised company.

~~~
zachrose
> For example while it talks about employee engagement it never defines the
> exact meaning. While it quotes some Gallup stats on how said engagement rose
> for companies initiating some measures it fails to exactly describe the
> change (before and after state).

I feel like this has less to do with this one article specifically and more
that Gallup/HBR skew these studies towards kinds of work where these numbers
easy to observe, or are at least amenable to some kind of measurement. The GE
study article[1] seems to support it's claim with a performance/cost
engineering outcome, some business process metric whose value is left
unspecified, and some sort of vague organizational change.

I'm curious if there are more rigorous or at least modest methods behind these
kinds of numbers. Obviously HBR isn't going to delve into the model for their
casual article, but I assume that academics at Harvard Business School do?

[1] [https://hbr.org/2015/08/ges-real-time-performance-
developmen...](https://hbr.org/2015/08/ges-real-time-performance-development)

------
benjaminjosephw
Title is incorrect. It should read "A middle manager's guide to efficient
micromanagement"

